# Let me....



## jw21 (Jun 19, 2011)

... Introduce myself I am  James W., I reside in CC,Tx.... 31 yrs old. To answer the question in hand... what brings me here.... is simply me. 

"jw21"


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 19, 2011)

Let me be the first to Welcome you to this community!!


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Benton (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## jw21 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Bro. Stewart:*

Your hospitality is well appreciated.


----------



## M.Prejean (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome James!
I'm also from Corpus.


----------



## dizlwizl (Jun 19, 2011)

I graduated from GP in '04

Sent from my android phone using Masons of Texas


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jun 19, 2011)

jw21 said:


> I reside in CC,Tx




Welcome to the forum.  Just curious, but when you say you are from CC are you meaning Corpus Christi or Copperas Cove?


----------



## LCWebb (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Jun 20, 2011)

welcome to MoT! we're glad to have ya.


----------



## jw21 (Jun 20, 2011)

I am from Corpus Christi, Tx, my apologies for any confusion. I am humbled by everyones kindness, thank you.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jun 22, 2011)

Welcome, nice avator as well.


----------



## dizlwizl (Jun 22, 2011)

bro. benjamin you must be an alpha

Sent from my android phone using Masons of Texas


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Jun 22, 2011)

Welcome JW, I was going to ask the same question that Mike asked but you answered it.


----------



## Ceasare (Jul 2, 2011)

Greetings!


----------

